# sdr35 roof drain ? yep



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i had to make a repair on some 12" sdr35 without a lift 








that small brass fitting leaked a lil and the new tennant wanted it removed :thumbup:
























also installed a new 90 at the top :thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

i know alot of guys that run that stuff for storm drainage. I prefer schedule 40. 

You did alright with no lift. Be safe....


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

I will use SDR underground especially push-on joints. Only Sch 40 above ground. But the job looks good.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mongo said:


> I will use SDR underground especially push-on joints. Only Sch 40 above ground. But the job looks good.


Same here...

Looks like a nice job though...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Good Work*

Looks like in addition to repairing a leak, you corrected a code violation, namely: someone drilled and tapped a drainage line. That's a no-no. :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

One question. Where is the clean out?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Guys like you have made me thousands of dollars in sewer repairs. That stuff just loves to crack after a few years. In Davenport Florida, the cable guys and landscapers wreak havoc on that stuff.

A service plumber’s wet dream :w00t::thumbup:



mongo said:


> *I will use SDR underground especially push-on joints.* Only Sch 40 above ground. But the job looks good.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Guys like you have made me thousands of dollars in sewer repairs. That stuff just loves to crack after a few years. In Davenport Florida, the cable guys and landscapers wreak havoc on that stuff.
> 
> A service plumber’s wet dream :w00t::thumbup:


we've installed tens of thousands of feet of the stuff, some at depths of 20', and what we buy anyway, has zero history of cracking after a few years, some of the stuff we put in the early 70's is still performing like brand new pipe. my guess it's an installation issue, not a product failure.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Funny you mention inproper installations...

There was a plumbing magazine that did an article on the deterioration on Canadian sewer and water mains. At one point in the article one of the service contractors, who is responsiable to fix broken mains and such, mentioned that almost all of his municipal repairs are a result of inproper installtion.

... just to keep that in mind next time you don't want to compact the dirt underneath that 4" gasketed PVC building sewer :whistling2:

BTW, nice job you picked up, Greenplumb. Nothing complicated about that one. Get in, get out, get paid :thumbsup:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Job looks good, & I have personally never used SDR 35 push joints above ground. Lots of underground though.
So I have 2 questions. Don't you have cause to be concerned about that 90 pulling apart, or blowing off during heavy rains, over time?
What if the sewer was to back up, could that 90 hold on ok?
Not critisizing, just asking your opinion.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> Job looks good, & I have personally never used SDR 35 push joints above ground. Lots of underground though.
> So I have 2 questions. Don't you have cause to be concerned about that 90 pulling apart, or blowing off during heavy rains, over time?
> What if the sewer was to back up, could that 90 hold on ok?
> Not critisizing, just asking your opinion.


The old 90 was installed around 1980. It wasnt leaking, but the rubbers were showing dryrot, so were replaced it . The new 90 was installed right, so if it was to blow off during a heavy rain, i have insurance. BTW the joints have all been tested by mother nature.

The sewer has nothing to do with this storm drain. It drain's into a retention pond about 60' away. There is a big catch basin tied into the drain in the parking lot and a curb drain with manhole. Unless the 15"sdr35 backed up before the catch basin the only way the water would ever back up to the 90 is if the city was under about 17' of water.


----------

